# has anyone been busted by their kids?



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Or, any great techniques on sneaking one in while the kids are in the house?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

I have my kids convinced that we shower together to save water. My bedroom door has a lock on it.


----------



## Jen862013 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok I don’t have kids but when I was about 15 or so I walked in on my parents completely doing it. I didn’t think they have done it in years!! I had to ask to go to a party and they said yes so I guess my mom thought she would enjoy the empty house with my dad but I came back to ask if I could borrow money and BAM There it was right in my face I kind of felt embarrassed for them but at the same time kind of mad at them at time anyway. My mom on the other had was angry and yelled at me for not knock before I come in and I never got the money asked for that day. What’s really funny is I would always hear noise coming from my parents room I always thought it was her exercising or boing yoga or something after that day I damn well knew what those noise were and I never went to sleep without my headphones. 

It’s all good now me and my mom joke about all the time its kind become an inside joke


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Jen862013 said:


> Ok I don’t have kids but when I was about 15 or so I walked in on my parents completely doing it. I didn’t think they have done it in years!! I had to ask to go to a party and they said yes so I guess my mom thought she would enjoy the empty house with my dad but I came back to ask if I could borrow money and BAM There it was right in my face I kind of felt embarrassed for them but at the same time kind of mad at them at time anyway. My mom on the other had was angry and yelled at me for not knock before I come in and I never got the money asked for that day. What’s really funny is I would always hear noise coming from my parents room I always thought it was her exercising or boing yoga or something after that day I damn well knew what those noise were and I never went to sleep without my headphones.
> 
> It’s all good now me and my mom joke about all the time its kind become an inside joke


So you weren't scarred for life then - would a "talk" afterwards have helped?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My house didn't have a bedroom door!!! Never got busted because I volunteered for night shift. That ment we had long sex filled mornings after they went to school....I got a 5 percent pay bonus, and made sure we had a fishing trip, camping, or just sightt seeing trip every week end for catch up time with the boys......Our tent did have a door.....Loved making love to the sound of the bullfrogs and crickets...:smthumbup:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

All three of our kids have seen us at some point or another. All at around age 5 or under though. The oldest is the most memorable. I was pregnant at the time, and my husband was going to school 2 hours away. Because fo that, he was staying with friends from church during the week and came back to my sister's house, where we were staying at the time, on weekends. That first weekend, our son had been downstairs, outside, with everyone else. Hubby had just gotten there and we were in our room. At that time, my knee wasn't hurting so we were able to do cowgirl. The boy burst in without knocking. We scrambled to cover up, answered his question... and on his way out, he turned and said "mommy, I don't want to see your tushie EVER AGAIN!!"... This is now a standing joke between my husband and me... along with the other adults who were there... 

Yea, I got over being bashful about the kids possibly seeing after that. We are careful, sure. But we don't freak out about it now lol.


----------



## Jen862013 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gseries said:


> So you weren't scarred for life then - would a "talk" afterwards have helped?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We did have a talk about it. She gave the whole birds and the bees talk. She told me it’s something two adults do when they love each other and you know the rest. It made me and my mom’s relationship a lot stronger. My mom become my best friend I would tell her everything I still do. The talk didn’t do too much about the images in my head but I did make realize my parents did have a healthy relationship and they loved each other. So it was kind bad at the time but now I hope she still getting some because I know I couldn’t live with out.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

We've never been caught. We just lock the door.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> We've never been caught. We just lock the door.


Can't lock a door wiith no lock. 
And before anyone says (again) to get one...can't do that when renting if the landlord won't allow it.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> All three of our kids have seen us at some point or another. All at around age 5 or under though. The oldest is the most memorable. I was pregnant at the time, and my husband was going to school 2 hours away. Because fo that, he was staying with friends from church during the week and came back to my sister's house, where we were staying at the time, on weekends. That first weekend, our son had been downstairs, outside, with everyone else. Hubby had just gotten there and we were in our room. At that time, my knee wasn't hurting so we were able to do cowgirl. The boy burst in without knocking. We scrambled to cover up, answered his question... and on his way out, he turned and said "mommy, I don't want to see your tushie EVER AGAIN!!"... This is now a standing joke between my husband and me... along with the other adults who were there...
> 
> Yea, I got over being bashful about the kids possibly seeing after that. We are careful, sure. But we don't freak out about it now lol.


that reminds me, we didn't get caught so much as dimed out by ten year old....I'm driving with kids and MIL when ten year old says oh yeah mom must have had a really bad dream last night. I wasn't thinking so I asked why....10 year old says cause she was screaming and making these high pitched noises. Holy smokes all I could think of was to tell her to shut up I was so embarrassed. MIL just looked out the window.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We've been caught twice by the oldest. After the second time we bought a lock. I don't know why it was just her and not one of the others.

The first was when she was about 4 and got sick in the middle of the night. We were going at it with wifey on top. DD walks up and taps wife on the foot. 

The second time we were in the middle of 69 and she barged in and then ran away when she was about 11.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

When the oldest was a toddler, she crawled on top of my husband and peeked her head over his shoulder, grinning down at me. "Hi Mama! What doin?" So awkward. We lived in an apartment with no lock. I got a chair from the kitchen and started propping it up against the door. 

Now, I have made a rule that our bedroom is off limits if the door is shut, and you must be bleeding or on fire to come in. No toys, no kids clothes, it is my child-free zone!

ETA: A plate of cookies or fruit snacks outside the door will work WONDERS.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

AnnieAsh said:


> ETA: A plate of cookies or fruit snacks outside the door will work WONDERS.


:rofl:

Talk about comfort food!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

They know what we're doing. Seen too much of it.

They just ignore us.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

When my wife and I have sex during times when the kids are around, we usually do it in the spoon position with the covers on. We do have a lock on our bedroom, but the lock is busted at the moment, so when we do lock it, it only gives us a 2 sec warning before a kid barges in. All 3 of them have walked in on us while we were in the middle of sex at one point or another. I think the older two knew what we were doing, but we never talked about it and they never asked. The youngest is too naive. But despite repeated statements to them about not barging in when the door is shut, for some reason they all still do it...

Do the spoon with the covers on, so at least you have cover for when they barge in. Sometimes you can play it off though, but don't bet on it. Just expect to be surprised, because it's more important to have sex and risk getting caught than to not have it because the kids may see you.


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

Gseries said:


> Or, any great techniques on sneaking one in while the kids are in the house?


My wife and I sneak ones in periodically while our 3 kids are home. Easy...just sit them in front of a 2 hour kid movie...that does the trick 95% of the time. AND make sure they have snacks and the appropriated beverage. AND lock your bedroom door! No excuses about not having a lock on your bedroom door! No lock...no sex! No lock...buy a lock for $10 at Wal-Mart.

And I really do not care who you are, just because sex feels good, you don't need to scream and howl like a dog. Anyone has the capacity to hold in their moans and groans...at least when the kids are awake.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Point being we didn't think they were awake....but aren't there uncontrolled "screamers" out there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Wii/Xbox/PS3 are your friend...


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

Gseries said:


> Point being we didn't think they were awake....but aren't there uncontrolled "screamers" out there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think so! Everyone has freewill to exercise their emotions (with disregard to pain and being tickled). Okay, you may say that it is like being tickled, but I know my wife and I have exercised our freewill to withhold from screaming, because we don't want to wake the neighborhood or bring attention to ourselves with regards to our kids. We don't need the kids asking us, "What's going on in there? Are you guys okay?" If you are a screamer and can't withold your moans...buy a muzzle! LOL


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

forevermemorable said:


> I don't think so! No one has freewill to exercise their emotions (with disregard to pain and being tickled). Okay, you may say that it is like being tickled, but I know my wife and I have exercised our freewill to withhold from screaming, because we don't want to wake the neighborhood or bring attention to ourselves with regards to our kids. We don't need the kids asking us, "What's going on in there? Are you guys okay?" If you are a screamer and can't withold your moans...buy a muzzle! LOL


I don't think that's entirely true. Before my wife, my last GF when I was in college could be pretty vocal. Not to be too graphic, our "best" position was doggie style and she'd scream uncontrollably. Most times she was burying her face in the pillow to muffle her screams.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh the things I get to look forward too...

I have an almost four year old, just starting to become inquisitive
:/


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> Oh the things I get to look forward too...
> 
> I have an almost four year old, just starting to become inquisitive
> :/


Little kids are funny when they see private areas. My 2 year old son gets grossed out when he sees me naked. Even if I have my underwear on he will say, "ewwww nasty." Typical little boy response. Although, I hate being naked at all cost in front of my oldest son of 10 and my youngest son of 2, I know it is necessary at times for them to not be ashamed of themselves and to identify with daddy. If you are a normal, non-sicko father, you will be mortified at the fact that you have to show your son how to pee in the toilet or even if you have to hold it for him to help him learn the process. I like how Bill Engvall says that fathers have lost their dignity when our kids assume the position of bending over and yell out, "Daaaaaaad, I'mmmmm done." Which translates, "Wipe my buttttt." And the father would say, "What happened to me. I use to be cool."

Oh the joys of parenthood...LOL


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

My wifes boobs are like magnets for my son he feels he needs to push the buttons. He's the youngest, others were girls so my wife was naked without shame all the time. Now she has to cover up. At least she understands while I was always trying to cover up.
Incidentally W did an unplanned sound check...her cell phone vibrated on floor above our family tv room....u could hear it loud and she just gave that look of panic....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Never been caught.
We lock the door and turn some music on, with 4 kids someone is always home. The older kids (19+) both know hear the music leave us alone unless the house is on fire, the younger ones are starting to get with the program. Privacy is what you make it and you have to have boundaries with your kids, its tougher when they are little but they will get it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

forevermemorable said:


> Although, I hate being naked at all cost in front of my oldest son of 10 and my youngest son of 2, I know it is necessary at times for them to not be ashamed of themselves and to identify with daddy. If you are a normal, non-sicko father, you will be mortified at the fact that you have to show your son how to pee in the toilet or even if you have to hold it for him to help him learn the process.


I'm no pervert, and it doesn't bug me, sons or daughters included.

Shame in our bodies is not healthy. I adopt the European attitude on this.


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I'm no pervert, and it doesn't bug me, sons or daughters included.
> 
> Shame in our bodies is not healthy. I adopt the European attitude on this.


You got to love the Europeans and their free express of being naked everywhere they go. I am sorry, the Garden of Eden does not exist anymore.

I think it is a terrible thing to expose yourself out in public...its called indecency. Here in the United States, it will get you arrested. We should be glad how God made us, but it is not right to walk around the streets naked...otherwise, everyone would be doing it and we would save bundles of money from buying clothes.

In regards to kids, I think it is fine to be naked in front of them, but I believe there is a certain age that it is unacceptable. I am sorry, I don't need my 7 year old daughter seeing me naked. Unacceptable! There is a reason why boys are not allowed in women's restrooms after a certain age...in fact many states have laws against that. Some say when I child hits puberty is when you should stop taking a child into the opposite sex bathroom. And speaking of puberty...I don't need my 16 year old son to see his mother naked (which I read was going on with one family here on TAM). The kids have enough testosterone during puberty and they don't need to have anatomy lessons by seeing their mother naked or vice versa with the 16 year old daughters and their fathers.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

That's the conservative American model alright! I've traveled the world and agree every family has their own values, but Americans generally go overboard about nudity. Sometimes a shower is just a shower unfortunately tv and internet can jade that.
As for kids I've noticed they naturally decide as they grow what they want to see. But I won't dive into a closet like my mom did once....parts are parts I tell my kids.
Incidentally, I hate it when my daughters point to my son naked and say eeeeewww. I think that's where it starts for boys thinking somehow having a penis is a bad thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a question related but its not about actually getting caught its about hiding Toys, We had our in a lock box under the bed. I can say that it was brought up more than once about whats in that locked box under the bed. Even as they got older they wanted in that box. We got rid of it. Most toys are now in my top dresser drawer. If you go though dads drawers you might have some questions. Not sure How I will answer what is the rope for?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

forevermemorable said:


> And I really do not care who you are, just because sex feels good, you don't need to scream and howl like a dog. Anyone has the capacity to hold in their moans and groans...at least when the kids are awake.


It's sad that we live in a society where "happy noises" must be stifled at all costs.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> I have a question related but its not about actually getting caught its about hiding Toys,


Sneaky Sack At Holistic Wisdom


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

dubsey said:


> Sneaky Sack At Holistic Wisdom


That is perfect. Not sure I would spend 40 bucks when I can just use a grocery bag under a jacket I never wear. THANK YOU :smthumbup:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think Americans go overboard on nudity too. So I help my 10 years old daughter get soap out of her hair in the shower sometimes or my kids walk in while I'm changing or showering. What's the big deal? No I don't walk around naked but I do have a body and I'm not ashamed of it. I don't think they should be ashamed of their bodies either.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I think Americans go overboard on nudity too. So I help my 10 years old daughter get soap out of her hair in the shower sometimes or my kids walk in while I'm changing or showering. What's the big deal? No I don't walk around naked but I do have a body and I'm not ashamed of it. I don't think they should be ashamed of their bodies either.


No lie! Ok, my 12 year old son watched while I nursed his brother and sister (he was 9/10 when I stopped with the youngest completely). He saw the breast. He saw the nipple. Didn't scar him. I also pointed out to him that I nursed him as well and that it's a natural thing.

I don't walk around naked either. But if he needs something and I am getting dressed in the bedroom, he has come in a few times. I am facing away from him, so he doesn't see full on nudity, but I'm obviously not dressed. Same thing with our daughter seeing my husband. He's not on display, nor am I, but it doesn't mean they will never see either of us naked. I am often in the bathroom when my daughter is in there. My oldest usually helps the youngest. But that doesn't mean that, if I am not home and our daughter needs help, my husband wouldn't help her. Of course he would! Just as I help our son(s) if needed. It's life.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Never been caught... Locked bedroom doors are very handy... got it on once in the bathroom.

We have lots of kids, they have their freinds over, house is "Grand central station" sometimes...not going to stop us...

Sometimes it's downright amusing or highly irritating ...having the youngest outside the door whining he wants something while we are getting it on... I wouldn't even try to tip toe around the fact - Mom & Dad needs their alone time... it's life,







is beautiful... you don't announce it -but you don't act like it never happens either..

All children should witness some engaging banter, a little flirting, kissing from their parents.... this is very healthy.. Kinda nuts when they grow up and see casual unmarried sex with all the damn excitement -then think when you marry it all goes to sh**.

Heck if I had a sign to hang on our door to keep them out- to leave us alone, I'd put it up, they can think whatever they want [email protected]#


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Never been caught. When I was 12, me and my younger brother(he was 9) would sneak into the adjoining common bathroom separating our room from our parents' room at the wee hours just to hear creaky sounds that were coming from the other room. I had my poor little brother convinced that there was a ghost in the house. The stupid git went and complained to mother, suffice to say that my bum has never been the same since then.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> I have a question related but its not about actually getting caught its about hiding Toys, We had our in a lock box under the bed. I can say that it was brought up more than once about whats in that locked box under the bed. Even as they got older they wanted in that box. We got rid of it. Most toys are now in my top dresser drawer. If you go though dads drawers you might have some questions. Not sure How I will answer what is the rope for?


my wife has declared the toys must move. The nightstans is just too visible with older kids. She also made a a secret pact with her sister to dispose of the vibrators in the event of a double passing. Eventually I convinced her this was silly because
I don't think anyone is going to think less of her after she dies because she owned a vibrator. And handcuffs. No rope, but maybe a blindfold. And a couple other toys....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

forevermemorable said:


> I think it is a terrible thing to expose yourself out in public...its called indecency.


No, I don't advocate that. You were talking about at home.



forevermemorable said:


> Here in the United States, it will get you arrested.


Not here. We don't have a state law about public nudity. Indecent exposure is defined as nudity intended to incite a sexual response. So flashing is out but just walking naked isn't illegal

Cities can pass ordinances and more than half have. Even then, it has been deemed an acceptable means of political protest so the cities are limited in prosecuting for it. 

We had an old fat guy protest the TSA by stripping naked at the airport. The city arrested him, but were forced to drop charges.



forevermemorable said:


> In regards to kids, I think it is fine to be naked in front of them, but I believe there is a certain age that it is unacceptable. I am sorry, I don't need my 7 year old daughter seeing me naked. Unacceptable! There is a reason why boys are not allowed in women's restrooms after a certain age...in fact many states have laws against that. Some say when I child hits puberty is when you should stop taking a child into the opposite sex bathroom.


Again it is public vs. private. Here the state law is 5 y/o for going into the opposite gender bathroom.



forevermemorable said:


> And speaking of puberty...I don't need my 16 year old son to see his mother naked (which I read was going on with one family here on TAM). The kids have enough testosterone during puberty and they don't need to have anatomy lessons by seeing their mother naked or vice versa with the 16 year old daughters and their fathers.


That was a case of the mother acting highly inappropriate manner around her sons and her son's friends. The issue with the sons wasn't the nudity, but the sexualized behavior around those sons.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

forevermemorable said:


> Hey, you are free to have sex when you want how you want and under whatever circumstances you desire. Its your life, not mine. If you want your kids to watch, I suggest you invite and they can get a lesson early on...that is a smart idea. That is the European way after all...right?


Nice straw man argument.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Our boys are 2.5 and 1.5 I call them **** blockers to my wife. If we are in the kitchen hugging they have to join in. Its the sweetest thing but I am trying to wooo the wife and I have two little people messing up my play. I am putting a double lock on our door.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't have any kids,but my wife and I have had her niece and nephew from time to time.I'm extremely loud during sex.I hate having to keep it down.My wife told me to keep it down one time while we were actually having sex.So for you guys that have to deal these situations all the time....Doesn't it suck to have worry about keeping it down,turning the tv or radio on,making sure the door is locked,etc,?I might go crazy if I had to deal with that all the time...But then again,I don't last long in bed anyway so maybe it wouldn't be such a big deal,lol


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Sometimes the novelty, challenge, secrecy, etc. Can add to the thrill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Jack I said:


> I don't have any kids,but my wife and I have had her niece and nephew from time to time.I'm extremely loud during sex.I hate having to keep it down.My wife told me to keep it down one time while we were actually having sex.So for you guys that have to deal these situations all the time....Doesn't it suck to have worry about keeping it down,turning the tv or radio on,making sure the door is locked,etc,?I might go crazy if I had to deal with that all the time...But then again,I don't last long in bed anyway so maybe it wouldn't be such a big deal,lol


Well you can't go shouting swear words but a muffled moan here and there won't warp a kid. And locking a door takes like 2 seconds. Less time than putting on a condom! 

The biggest favor I did for myself was establish the concept of PRIVACY. Two school age girls can entertain themselves for 15 minutes while mommy and daddy err take a "nap." So they KNOW not even bother knocking when the door is shut and locked. We just shout PRIVACY!


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Can't lock a door wiith no lock.
> And before anyone says (again) to get one...can't do that when renting if the landlord won't allow it.


there are many different types of temporary locks designed mainly to provide increased security for hotel doors. By their nature, they require no permanent installation and do no damage to the door or frame. Could be a good solution for your bedroom door.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

couple said:


> there are many different types of temporary locks designed mainly to provide increased security for hotel doors. By their nature, they require no permanent installation and do no damage to the door or frame. Could be a good solution for your bedroom door.



:iagree:

I was just about to come back to the thread to post the very same thing. I was at a hardware store yesterday and saw something like this.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

couple said:


> there are many different types of temporary locks designed mainly to provide increased security for hotel doors. By their nature, they require no permanent installation and do no damage to the door or frame. Could be a good solution for your bedroom door.


Already stated, got heated. Not allowed. The end. To go further...our outside doors are the type that unlock as you turn the knob. You know how some people will install those locks near the top of the door, to keep kids from running out the door? Yea... we're not even allowed to install those kinds. And that's not just the landlord speaking. That's MSHDA/HUD. And, just so there's no chance of heated "discussion" over this: you can live in these apartments whether you get rental assistance or not. It is specifically designed for those with lower income, so you can't make OVER a certain amount if you want to move in here. But not everyone in these apartments gets assistance. They still have to live by the rules set by MSHDA/HUD though. And they are the ones who say you can't install them. So, that's that.


Look, we shut the door. Our kids are old enough to know that when mom and dad shut the door, do not enter. And they don't. If they need us for anything, they *gasp* KNOCK! It was a bit different when we had to SHARE a room with them. We lived in Florida for a few years, sharing an apartment with my husband's mom and brother. Three bedroom apartment. MIL had her room, BIL (handicapped, lots of equipment) had his own room, hubby and I shared with the kids. We had to get creative. Even more so when we were co-sleeping with each of them. And yet, the kids still learned, once they got past age 4 (youngest is almost 5, so still applies) they stopped just barging in. Guess what? They weren't scarred. The youngest two know it's "mommy and daddy time" and we sometimes "wrestle" when the door is closed. Still, they don't barge in on us, not since they got their OWN rooms.

ETA: I know everyone means well. And, if other places are fine with these kinds of things, cool. I just happen to live in a place that doesn't allow it. And they inspect multiple times per year to see if people are doing what they are supposed to. If we violate, even once, we CAN be evicted on the spot. Not worth the risk for us. Hopefully, others can benefit though.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Already stated, got heated. Not allowed. The end. To go further...our outside doors are the type that unlock as you turn the knob. You know how some people will install those locks near the top of the door, to keep kids from running out the door? Yea... we're not even allowed to install those kinds. And that's not just the landlord speaking. That's MSHDA/HUD. And, just so there's no chance of heated "discussion" over this: you can live in these apartments whether you get rental assistance or not. It is specifically designed for those with lower income, so you can't make OVER a certain amount if you want to move in here. But not everyone in these apartments gets assistance. They still have to live by the rules set by MSHDA/HUD though. And they are the ones who say you can't install them. So, that's that.
> 
> 
> Look, we shut the door. Our kids are old enough to know that when mom and dad shut the door, do not enter. And they don't. If they need us for anything, they *gasp* KNOCK! It was a bit different when we had to SHARE a room with them. We lived in Florida for a few years, sharing an apartment with my husband's mom and brother. Three bedroom apartment. MIL had her room, BIL (handicapped, lots of equipment) had his own room, hubby and I shared with the kids. We had to get creative. Even more so when we were co-sleeping with each of them. And yet, the kids still learned, once they got past age 4 (youngest is almost 5, so still applies) they stopped just barging in. Guess what? They weren't scarred. The youngest two know it's "mommy and daddy time" and we sometimes "wrestle" when the door is closed. Still, they don't barge in on us, not since they got their OWN rooms.
> ...


I'm certainly not looking to get into a heated argument over this! What I'm suggesting is a device that is not 'installed' in any way. From your response, it seems that what I'm talking about is not clear. It is only on the door when it's being used so it's not at all like the child locks that you describe. When you are not using it to lock the door, it is off in a drawer. Your needs are not unique - many people live in rented accommodation or rent bedrooms in houses where they want some privacy but can't install proper locks. 'Addalock' is one but there are many others. Even wedging a chair under the doorknob can work too.

You can teach your kids not to barge in on you and you can rely on this sometimes but if you really wish to let your hair down and relax for more prolonged and 'exposed' encounters, you can probably relax more if there is a physical barrier ensuring your privacy.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

couple said:


> You can teach your kids not to barge in on you and you can rely on this sometimes but if you really wish to let your hair down and relax for more prolonged and 'exposed' encounters, you can probably relax more if there is a physical barrier ensuring your privacy


I do understand what you're saying. I looked at that "Addalock". The only place I could find anything even remotely like it was on Amazon. The least expensive one is $20, and even if I were entertaining the idea of buying a lock, that's out of my range right now. 

I'm not concerned about it, believe it or not. I am just as uninhibited when they are home as when they are not. And, if you think about it, more would be inhibited due to the kids possibly hearing them. Even that doesn't inhibit us. Maybe we're weird. Anyway, we're just fine without a lock. 

Hopefully, the suggestion can work for someone else, though.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife and I just had the worst sex in a long time. All 3 kids came in at various times tonight. My middle child now knows (or probably knows we have sex). I think she saw a flash before we covered but didn't let on that she did. First my oldest came in to use our shower. And our youngest came right in too. Our door lock is broken, and it needs to be fixed. But damn...learn to knock! My kids are too damn stubborn, and we need to figure out a good consequence for them not knocking...

But I lasted way too long due to interruptions...wife is sore and we had to finish up with anal just to get it over with... 

I think it's time to do it in the mornings or late at night from here on out. But will get a new door knob too for a new, stronger lock.

Good night that turned out lousy.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

...had to finish with anal....dude that's hilarious.
I picked up my oldest cell phone when I heard a text go off last night. Turns out she and her friend were texting about the massage stones I had bought for W and what was going to happen afterwards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Gseries said:


> ...*had to finish with anal....dude that's hilarious.*
> I picked up my oldest cell phone when I heard a text go off last night. Turns out she and her friend were texting about the massage stones I had bought for W and what was going to happen afterwards.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same thing happened to me tonight. I was a marathon man tonight. She got sore and we had to finish up with anal for me to orgasm. I didn't get it...I had a good quality erection and was up there, but I had a lot of staying. Power.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> Anyway, we're just fine without a lock.
> 
> Hopefully, the suggestion can work for someone else, though.


A cheaper solution requiring no installation is just a sturdy piece of wood or a baseball bat propped between the door and a large piece of furniture, like a dresser. Assuming the door swings inward, it won't be able to open.

That worked fine for me when I was a teenager and snuck girls into my room...


----------



## blackeugene (Mar 21, 2013)

I haven't been caught by my kids but I caught my parents long time ago, NOT A PLEASANT SURPRISE )


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy solution for the door issue.

We've been caught a few times in the backyard.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Never truly been busted, there was once when I caught my daughter seemingly listening at the door cause I opened the door and I saw her run off. But otherwise we had no problems and we only have one child.



blackeugene said:


> I haven't been caught by my kids but I caught my parents long time ago, NOT A PLEASANT SURPRISE )


Heh yeah, my mum came out and beat me with a metal pole until her anger subsided. Still remembered that time, it did teach me to be more careful though


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Theseus said:


> A cheaper solution requiring no installation is just a sturdy piece of wood or a baseball bat propped between the door and a large piece of furniture, like a dresser. Assuming the door swings inward, it won't be able to open.
> 
> That worked fine for me when I was a teenager and snuck girls into my room...


THe way our room is set up, it won't work. All heavy furniture is on the other side of the room. It's an odd setup, really. And we have to keep a wide path from the bedroom door to the sliding door to outside (sliding door is our bedroom window). Anyway, like I said, we're good. Kids haven't "caught" us since the youngest was about 2. Not concerned about it now that the youngest will be starting school in the fall. Thanks though.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Text to SO from 17yo daughter during the third time that day:

My god! How many times do you have to do it? You're shaking the whole f-ing house!


----------



## visitor2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> I have a question related but its not about actually getting caught its about hiding Toys, We had our in a lock box under the bed. I can say that it was brought up more than once about whats in that locked box under the bed. Even as they got older they wanted in that box. We got rid of it. Most toys are now in my top dresser drawer. If you go though dads drawers you might have some questions. Not sure How I will answer what is the rope for?


Yeah, this is a problem. Kids are good at finding almost anything you hide. Everyone has stories about looking at their parents erotica or naughty magazines. Locking it up makes it even more intriguing. We've been weighing just tossing everything. Or put everything in a small safe, and just saying it is important documents, etc. But locking things up makes it inconvenient to quickly pull out when you are in the mood. 
I wonder what everyone else does -- or do they do the predictable sock drawer thing?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

visitor2 said:


> Yeah, this is a problem. Kids are good at finding almost anything you hide. *Everyone has stories about looking at their parents erotica or naughty magazines.* Locking it up makes it even more intriguing. We've been weighing just tossing everything. Or put everything in a small safe, and just saying it is important documents, etc. But locking things up makes it inconvenient to quickly pull out when you are in the mood.
> I wonder what everyone else does -- or do they do the predictable sock drawer thing?


I love these blanket statements. :rofl:
This is so untrue. Not everyone has a "stash" of erotica, magazines, porn, nor toys. My parents certainly didn't. If they had, there's NO WAY they would have allowed us girls to put away laundry in their room, including blankets/sheets. Plus, we would search the room at Christmas time to get a peak at our presents. I recall getting into their nightstands on more than one occasion, when they had sent me after something. Not a single one of those kinds of things. I never knew anything about any of these things until I went away to college... Even then, I never saw a toy, only heard of them.

What do some do? LOL they don't even obtain them. That's what they do.


----------



## visitor2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I love these blanket statements. :rofl:
> This is so untrue. Not everyone has a "stash" of erotica, magazines, porn, nor toys. My parents certainly didn't. If they had, there's NO WAY they would have allowed us girls to put away laundry in their room, including blankets/sheets. Plus, we would search the room at Christmas time to get a peak at our presents. I recall getting into their nightstands on more than one occasion, when they had sent me after something. Not a single one of those kinds of things. I never knew anything about any of these things until I went away to college... Even then, I never saw a toy, only heard of them.
> 
> What do some do? LOL they don't even obtain them. That's what they do.



Okay, now I need to know your parents system. It obviously worked.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

visitor2 said:


> Okay, now I need to know your parents system. It obviously worked.


You think I'm kidding? They don't have that stuff. And in all the time we were growing up, they never used any of it. My parents are actually "odd" by today's standards, it seems... They abhor porn and all the stuff that goes with it. So, their system? Don't get that crap and you have nothing to worry about. Problem solved.


----------



## visitor2 (Feb 25, 2012)

We are more interested to hear if anyone else has good ideas for hiding stuff -- toys, lingerie, erotica, etc. 

Do people do the sock drawer thing, or use a lock box, or something else?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I don't think that's entirely true. Before my wife, my last GF when I was in college could be pretty vocal. Not to be too graphic, our "best" position was doggie style and she'd scream uncontrollably. Most times she was burying her face in the pillow to muffle her screams.


Ha Ha, I bury my face in the pillow also. It is so hard to keep quiet when it feels sooooo good. Lazy doggie is my Favorite position! I don't care too much about what my kids hear. They are 17 & 20. They know we have sex. We usually always lock the door but if we forget and they walk in, oh well?! That will serve them right for walking in without knocking!


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

My wife jokes about how "quiet" she is. She's not. Though our son hasn't walked in on us, he has overhead, as he's called us out on it. We don't care; I consider it modeling a healthy, loving relationship.

Now that he is grown and on his own, we can be as loud as we want.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

visitor2 said:


> We are more interested to hear if anyone else has good ideas for hiding stuff -- toys, lingerie, erotica, etc.
> 
> Do people do the sock drawer thing, or use a lock box, or something else?


Understood. I was really only responding to your comment that you wanted to know my parents' system. If I misunderstood the implication, then I apologize. It appeared that you were implying that my parents were "so good at hiding those things" that we girls never found them. Fact is, they never had them. When I brought the subject up to my dad today he confirmed this, saying "everything was open to you girls".... and even elaborated on that. So, knowing their system would be not getting them to begin with... just stating the facts. 

If you must have those things, and don't want the kids to see them, then put them in a lock box. It's not that difficult to figure out really.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh God I just had a flashback about my parents. It was this thong where the front was shaped like an elephant trunk. For men. Aaaahh!!

I've busted my parents, had my parents bust in on me when I was a teen, but no kids to bust in on me yet. Not looking forward to it.


----------

